# Red Oak Burl Grunt



## eaglea1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just love working with this stuff, I got from Greg over at TreeCycle.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

nice work!! I am almost all out of that burl. I only have a few book matching slabs left and no more turning blanks. Hopefully the last batch you have is enough to meet your customers demands.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> nice work!! I am almost all out of that burl. I only have a few book matching slabs left and no more turning blanks. Hopefully the last batch you have is enough to meet your customers demands.



Thanks, yeah out of those last three blocks I got I was able to completed my latest order. Glad I got all three, as one completely fell apart, but remember
me saying thats what sometimes happens with burl. 
Let me know if you ever get any more.
Randy


----------

